# House training 9 week old pup



## scats (26 July 2017)

We acquired a 9 week old pup on Monday, totally unplanned.  She's absolutely beautiful but hasn't had any house training (was bred on a farm so lived in a stable).  She's a cockerpoo x corgi, and very little, so we are currently trying to train her to go on a puppy pad right by the back door, so that then the next step is outside.  She's got the hang of the puppy pad for peeing already, sometimes she misses it, but she's in the right area so it's not a problem.  But pooping is still a free for all.

Yesterday I contained her to the kitchen, where the back door and puppy pad is, after meals.  Half an hour later and she still hadn't gone.  Let her back into the house with me, turned my back for about twenty seconds and she had done one on the carpet, which makes me think she did need to go for one but was holding on!
She also did one quite randomly yesterday evening, on the carpet.  When I think she's going to do one- whimpering, circling etc, I get her straight to the puppy pad, but she doesn't seem to want one then.

We have an 8 year old dog, but she was house trained when she came to us so it's been a long time since we did the puppy thing! 
Any tips?

Edited to introduce her- this is Bess


----------



## Fiona (26 July 2017)

I'm in the 'take them out every half hour and praise for anything they do' school of toilet training....

Have trained three dogs so far, and they all got it within 1-4 weeks of coming home..

Fiona


----------



## Annette4 (26 July 2017)

I have to admit, I don't like puppy pads and have never used them as it seems counter intuitive to me to let them go inside then move he goal posts. Besides repetition, going out regularly, lots of praise when they go outside and hawk eyes for warning signs I've not really got any tips. We have trouble with Fizz at about 6 months when the weather turned which meant lots of following her round the garden with an umbrella (bloody diva whippet) but otherwise I've not had a major battle with any of ours.


----------



## ponyparty (26 July 2017)

How come you're not just going straight for outside? It's confusing for them to learn to go first on a puppy pad indoors, and then outdoors. I'd teach her to go outside straight away, personally. And yes you might end up having to wait half an hour, or more... Ah, the joys of puppies! At least it's summer so you're not doing it in freezing cold and lashing rain  good luck!


----------



## Fiona (26 July 2017)

Sorry I forgot to say I never used puppy pads either....

ponyparty - I housetrained our JRT in Dec 2010 when there was 10" of snow on the ground   Not pleasant.....

Fiona


----------



## scats (26 July 2017)

ponyparty said:



			How come you're not just going straight for outside? It's confusing for them to learn to go first on a puppy pad indoors, and then outdoors. I'd teach her to go outside straight away, personally. And yes you might end up having to wait half an hour, or more... Ah, the joys of puppies! At least it's summer so you're not doing it in freezing cold and lashing rain  good luck!
		
Click to expand...

Shes terrified of our garden for some reason.  I will try her again out there today.  Having to keep her on lead at the moment until we fix a small hole in the back fence.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Fiona (26 July 2017)

On the lead is fine.....

Our farm isn't secure for a small pup, so all ours did initial toilet training on an extendable lead....

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (26 July 2017)

Need pics BTW 

FIona


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 July 2017)

mine was house trained on a lead also, doesn't make any difference and I'd argue that its quite useful that they get used to going on a lead (having had two older dogs/pups that had issues going on the lead because they hadn't had to before). agree that pads seem to not help the issue. 

I also don't necessarily find they want to poop straight after eating-particularly if they've pooped recently. so if they're going out frequently (at 9 weeks every 30-45 mins) I let them kip for a bit after eating, then take out, then play, then take out, them sleep.



eta OMG she's adorable!


----------



## oldie48 (26 July 2017)

Very pretty puppy! I'm house training ATM and am using the straight outdoors method. He goes out as soon as he wakes up from a nap and I stay out with him until he's had a pee. Pooping is not that frequent and I'm finding he goes after a meal but not immediately, he went to the  back door this morning and I went out with him and bingo! I've got a puppy pad by the back door but only as a backstop if I I'm too slow to get him out into the garden, not needed it yet. Good luck.


----------



## Antw23uk (26 July 2017)

I hate these puppy pads. We had a 14 week old puppy from a farm house trained within the week.

Every time she opened her eyes, moved, blinked, scratched .. she went outside with lots of praise for when she did something. She was outside on the hour every hour, lol. She was crated at night (crate/ separation training started within half hour of her coming home) her last wee for the night was as late as I could which was usually 2200/2230 and my alarm clock was set religiously for 0200 and I would get up, wake her up and outside she would go for a wee. Alarm was reset for 0500 and again off out she went. This was done religiously and I remember it being so damn cold and wet and standing in the garden watching this sleepy puppy look at me like I was nuts but she would have a wee .. get a good girl ... and we'd be back inside within ten minutes (ten minutes is a LONG time at 0200 in the morning in the cold and rain, lol)

Honesty .. EVERYTIME it moves, put it outside  Bella was standing by the back door asking to go out within the week .. but then she is a superstar princess  Put the effort in, those pads are a waste of time and money!


----------



## scats (26 July 2017)

I've been out in the garden that many times with this puppy today and she's done nothing.  She hasn't pooped or pee'd since 8am, despite having both breakfast and lunch.  After lunch she wanted to go in the garden so we wandered about there for half an hour, nothing.  She had a play indoors and then I took her out again.  Nothing.  She's now fast asleep.  I'll take her out once she wakes up.


----------



## SusieT (26 July 2017)

The key is never to take your eyes off her - quite often they are too excited when out to go outside - make sure you praise her when she goes
Sounds a lot like a puppy farm pup...


----------



## oldie48 (26 July 2017)

scats said:



			I've been out in the garden that many times with this puppy today and she's done nothing.  She hasn't pooped or pee'd since 8am, despite having both breakfast and lunch.  After lunch she wanted to go in the garden so we wandered about there for half an hour, nothing.  She had a play indoors and then I took her out again.  Nothing.  She's now fast asleep.  I'll take her out once she wakes up.
		
Click to expand...

Well that's good, she's managing to hold on. Mine is 8 weeks, he is only doing a poo twice a day and is going about 2/3 hours between wees but always has one after a sleep, so we are getting a bit of a pattern. Stanley is sleeping a great deal and has a big crate attached to a big puppy play pen. he takes himself into the crate when he wants a sleep but I close the gate so he can't come into the kitchen but he can go into the pen if he wants to. He went to sleep at 10.00 this morning and I hacked out with afriend, getting back at 12.15. He was awake but everything was dry but he did a big wee as soon as he went out. He had lunch, played and took himself back to bed at 13.15 and he's still asleep. I'd forgotten how much sleep they need but he is pretty active when he's awake! I'm sure yours will get the idea pretty quickly


----------



## scats (26 July 2017)

SusieT said:



			The key is never to take your eyes off her - quite often they are too excited when out to go outside - make sure you praise her when she goes
Sounds a lot like a puppy farm pup... 

Click to expand...

Yes she just isn't going to the toilet outside because she's now too excited (apparently she's got over the fear of the garden already!) She's just running around like a lunatic.  I took her out again when she woke up, was out there for ages and nothing.  Came back in and went to flick the switch on the kettle and she's peeing on the carpet again.

She currently crashed out in the kitchen on my older dogs bed.  I'll try her again when she wakes up.


----------



## oldie48 (26 July 2017)

scats said:



			Yes she just isn't going to the toilet outside because she's now too excited (apparently she's got over the fear of the garden already!) She's just running around like a lunatic.  I took her out again when she woke up, was out there for ages and nothing.  Came back in and went to flick the switch on the kettle and she's peeing on the carpet again.

She currently crashed out in the kitchen on my older dogs bed.  I'll try her again when she wakes up.
		
Click to expand...

Do you have somethng to erase the smell from the carpet, seems like she thinks that's the place to go. I notice yourpicture shows a solid floor, can you keep her there until she gets the idea of going outside?


----------



## Antw23uk (26 July 2017)

You have moments from waking up to getting outside. If she is on the lead then just stand there quietly with her, maybe walk a 5 meter circle quietly with no interaction with her, make it all very quiet, boring and she will start to sniff around and should in theory then squat, then praise .. and then she can tear around for a bit


----------



## Clodagh (26 July 2017)

Only to add that you need a word that means go now. I say 'do widdles' (not very imaginative or clever I know) and when they start weeing when young (in the right place) I say it and then praise. Now we go out and if I say 'Go widdles' they know we are not doing anything exciting and the sooner they squat the sooner we can all go to bed.

ETA that is the cutest pup!


----------



## splashgirl45 (26 July 2017)

i had similar problem with my pup and i was taking him out every half hour and especially when he woke up,  what worked for me was as soon as he had a wee or poo i praised and gave a small treat.  the treat seemed to focus him and worked really well. he is 21 weeks now and i still sometimes give a treat just to reinforce the training especially when its raining as he is a real wuss even though he is a terrier....


----------



## honetpot (26 July 2017)

My magic words are hurry up, usually stamping as it either cold or p**ing down with rain. The slightest squat and huge praise.
  If they start inside the get flown outside as quick as possible, and praised for what they do there. Mistakes get ignored.


----------



## scats (26 July 2017)

She did a poo outside!!  Loads of praise etc.

And then came in and pooped on the carpet 15 minutes later...

It's a good job she's Cute!


----------



## Chiffy (27 July 2017)

I have a 9 week old flatcoat puppy. When she is awake in the day, we go outside every half hour or so. If she is sleeping, it's as soon as she awakes. She sleeps at night from 11 til 5 . When I get her from her crate, I carry her outside as she has to go through a lobby and a laundry room to get out and it's too far if she is bursting! 
I find she needs a poo about 20 minutes after a meal. I have owned her for 10 days, no poos indoors, one wee that was my fault. You can pick them up as they go to squat and take outside. Be vigilant, it's time consuming but worth it. My pup was barn raised.
Puppy pads are the pits. My daughter has a mini dachshund, raised in a house with puppy pads. She has been SO difficult to train, only just getting reliable at 6 months.


----------



## Widgeon (27 July 2017)

Chiffy said:



			I have a 9 week old flatcoat puppy. When she is awake in the day, we go outside every half hour or so. If she is sleeping, it's as soon as she awakes. She sleeps at night from 11 til 5 . When I get her from her crate, I carry her outside as she has to go through a lobby and a laundry room to get out and it's too far if she is bursting! 
I find she needs a poo about 20 minutes after a meal. I have owned her for 10 days, no poos indoors, one wee that was my fault. You can pick them up as they go to squat and take outside. Be vigilant, it's time consuming but worth it. My pup was barn raised.
Puppy pads are the pits. My daughter has a mini dachshund, raised in a house with puppy pads. She has been SO difficult to train, only just getting reliable at 6 months.
		
Click to expand...

Our terrier was trained on puppy pads for the first few weeks of his life - I understand why his breeder did it but once home he seemed confused by the nuances of "floor bad, puppy pad ok, outside best" (unsurprisingly, I suppose) so we have taken them away and he's in his crate whenever we're not there to watch for him circling around! He's still only 13 weeks but is slowly getting there....however picking him up if we catch him squatting inside doesn't seem to work - we get him outside and he decides that actually he doesn't need to go THAT badly, he would rather sit on the step and watch the world go by, so then he has to go into his crate and we try again in ten minutes. Seems a bit ridiculous to me but I clearly haven't figured out his mental  process yet!

P.S. I don't think I want to know about your lovely retriever who has only weed in the house once!  I made OH very cross the other night when I said (in the depths of toilet training despair) "I wish we'd just got a labrador, and this would be so much easier!" That said....any photos?! I love all retrievers but flatcoats are stunning, I bet a puppy would be the cutest thing ever.


----------



## Amye (27 July 2017)

Everyone else has pretty much said it - it's about getting them out as often as you can and praising when they do go outside - ignore when they go indoor. If she has gone inside do you have anything to properly clean the area? When they go inside the smell can cause them to want to go again.

Our whippet was very easy to train to go outside, we made sure we went out often and treated when he did. We only had a couple of accidents. However, when I was younger, my parents looked after a neighbours border collie pup whilst they were trying to sell her (don't ask!! Got a BC pup then decided it was too much....). She weed infront of the tele and that was  'her spot', we had to be very vigilant with her and make sure it was well cleaned if she had weed! 

I never liked the thought of puppy pads, I didn't want to train the dog to wee inside at any point, even if it was on a pad. 

Could you take her out on a lead? Then she can't bomb about, once she's done her business then let her off so she can have a play.

ETA: She's  gorgeous


----------



## satinbaze (27 July 2017)

Chiffy said:



			I have a 9 week old flatcoat puppy. When she is awake in the day, we go outside every half hour or so. If she is sleeping, it's as soon as she awakes. She sleeps at night from 11 til 5 . When I get her from her crate, I carry her outside as she has to go through a lobby and a laundry room to get out and it's too far if she is bursting! 
I find she needs a poo about 20 minutes after a meal. I have owned her for 10 days, no poos indoors, one wee that was my fault. You can pick them up as they go to squat and take outside. Be vigilant, it's time consuming but worth it. My pup was barn raised.
Puppy pads are the pits. My daughter has a mini dachshund, raised in a house with puppy pads. She has been SO difficult to train, only just getting reliable at 6 months.
		
Click to expand...


Ok Chiffy you know the rules
Photo
Photo
Photo.......NOW


----------



## Widgeon (27 July 2017)

satinbaze said:



			Ok Chiffy you know the rules
Photo
Photo
Photo.......NOW
		
Click to expand...

Yep.


----------



## Chiffy (27 July 2017)

Oh dear sorry. I am no good at technology. My dear friend Jennbags posts pictures for me and she has had such a sad time that I couldn't bear to face her with puppy pictures.
I will put some on Facebook and see if she is up to stealing them from there. May not be till this evening.


----------



## Widgeon (27 July 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Oh dear sorry. I am no good at technology. My dear friend Jennbags posts pictures for me and she has had such a sad time that I couldn't bear to face her with puppy pictures.
I will put some on Facebook and see if she is up to stealing them from there. May not be till this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't worry about it if JB needs to help, I agree, I would feel horrible for making her look at puppy pictures now.


----------



## scats (27 July 2017)

Bess had a poop out in the dog toilet area of our garden this morning.  So made up!  My mum took her out on her lead and she had one pretty much straight away.  Lots of praise and cuddles and playtime afterwards.

She's just gone off to the vet this morning for her puppy check up and first injection.  My other dog is enjoying some well earned rest while the house is quiet!


----------



## Chiffy (27 July 2017)

Good progress Scats! They change and hopefully progress, all the time.


----------



## Widgeon (27 July 2017)

scats said:



			Bess had a poop out in the dog toilet area of our garden this morning.  So made up!  My mum took her out on her lead and she had one pretty much straight away.  Lots of praise and cuddles and playtime afterwards.

She's just gone off to the vet this morning for her puppy check up and first injection.  My other dog is enjoying some well earned rest while the house is quiet!
		
Click to expand...

Hooray! It's funny isn't it, I bet you never thought that a dog pooping outside would become the highlight of your day.


----------



## Chiffy (27 July 2017)

Haha! Widgeon, it has taken over my life at the moment!


----------



## Widgeon (27 July 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Haha! Widgeon, it has taken over my life at the moment!
		
Click to expand...

Oh, tell me all about it, my life has been taken over by whether ours will wee outside. His pooing is very good and he will only ever go outside, but he's started weeing in his crate regularly, then when I get back he will go outside and do another (massive) wee....this is all in the space of two and half hours so he really ought to be able to hold it for that long! Now I'm worried he's got a UTI....off home in ten minutes to check on him again. Mentally preparing myself for another weed on bed.

Edited to add, I've turned into a lunatic woman obsessed with wee. *sobs*


----------



## Chiffy (27 July 2017)

Ah, I feel your pain! Probably nothing wrong. We will all get there in the end!!


----------



## Widgeon (27 July 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Ah, I feel your pain! Probably nothing wrong. We will all get there in the end!!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you....any and all reassurance is tremendously welcome!


----------



## Clodagh (27 July 2017)

Chiffy, I think you are FB friends with Thistle? She could possibly share one of your pics for you.


----------



## JennBags (27 July 2017)

I love looking at puppy pics, I could do with some puppy cuddles to be honest. A friend stayed last night with her 10 months old lab but she's not very cuddly.

Here's Chiffy's beautiful pup, and as soon as she starts her own thread I'll put more on.


----------



## scats (1 August 2017)

Puppy training is going well, she now mostly goes in the doggy toilet outside, even of her own accord.  Occasionally if she is playing and distracted, she will go on the puppy pad we put down by the door for emergencies.


----------



## ponyparty (1 August 2017)

Yay, glad to hear she's progressing  you'll get there!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 August 2017)

Agree re puppy pads, they just make the pup think it's ok to go inside. 

I restricted mine to one room and had the pups outside pretty much constantly. Huge praise for when they went and then they were taught a key phrase which even now makes them run outdoors. Extra praise if they went on the designated area!


----------



## Amye (1 August 2017)

Yay glad all is going well  Puppy training takes so much patience sometimes - but we love them !!


----------

